# R.I.P Stripey Possibly the best looking Crested gecko i have ever seen and owned...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I have unfortuntly just found her dead, and unfortuantly she wont be any use for a post mortum... Im so upset 

Im also peeved off that i havent taken photos of her recently. She is Truely stunning.. Ive had her over a year now, and i have only a hand ful of pics...

here she is the day i got her and so on..

She was REALLLY this orange and this red and THIS stunning


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP little one


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> RIP little one





lovepets said:


> R.i.p


thankyou


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

RIP little orange crestie  x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> RIP little orange crestie  x


thankyou x
she was burried today


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sleep well little crestie
we lost one of our ground squirells last night gina, so we know what you goin through

thoughts are with you x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sleep well little crestie
> we lost one of our ground squirells last night gina, so we know what you goin through
> 
> thoughts are with you x


 r.i.p to your little dude too. 
thankyou cat


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

RIP.apart from my gorgeous bella id say she was the best looking crestie.its a sad time in crestie land at the moment loosing two gorgeous cresties in such a short space of time.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fiesta599 said:


> RIP.apart from my gorgeous bella id say she was the best looking crestie.its a sad time in crestie land at the moment loosing two gorgeous cresties in such a short space of time.


thank you


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

R.I.P Little crestie


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

R.I.P

Such a beautiful girl a great loss.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Alex said:


> R.I.P Little crestie





Tempestas said:


> R.I.P
> 
> Such a beautiful girl a great loss.


thankyou x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss 
RIP little one


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Crestie Chris said:


> So sorry for your loss
> RIP little one


thankyou


----------



## Mog1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Poor you!*

Poor you! You must be so upset, I have a leopard Gecko and if anything happened to her I would be devistated!
R.I.P !


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

R.I.P Little one


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a shame lovely colours too


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Gina, RIP little one


----------

